# Taking carpet off sub box



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

kk.. well. I'm doing a buildup in my car.. just getting it all setup and fiberglassed.. and I'm using the front of my old box for my two tens.. which is covered in this black carpet shit thats covered in sand and snow from being in my old car with rust holes in the wheel wells. 

Tried taking off the carpet with a knife.. really well glued on there.. is there anything I could do to get it off easier?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Heat gun...


----------



## 81CutlassCalais (Jan 3, 2008)

Heat gun will just melt the carpet like crazy if you go over board.

If you want it off, heating it a little might help but be easy....
Basicaly if you want it off, your just gonna have to muscle it.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

if the box has been covered with snow, water, and sand. It's probably not any good anyway. Water + mdf is not a good mix.


----------



## 81CutlassCalais (Jan 3, 2008)

True. ^

If you are only using the front, your better off to just cut a new front to use.


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

stop being so cheap and just make or buy a $20 box


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

yeh.. i guess so.. well heres my second question.. i'm wondering how many battery caps ill need for 5 subs. three tens, 1 twelve, 1 fifteen. 4 amps


----------



## bigwilllowkey (Jan 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppingcart_@Jan 27 2008, 08:42 PM~9799065
> *yeh.. i guess so.. well heres my second question.. i'm wondering how many battery caps ill need for 5 subs. three tens, 1 twelve, 1 fifteen. 4 amps
> *


 is all this going in one car???


----------



## 81CutlassCalais (Jan 3, 2008)

Well you are best off not to mix-match subs and sizes.

Depending on the power you are running, waht you want to do is upgrade your alt and do the big 3. This should cover it.

( Refer to the sticky car audio thread about big 3 )


----------



## 81CutlassCalais (Jan 3, 2008)

Fucking double post......damn dial up. Sorry about that.


----------



## nihilist (Dec 14, 2007)

Depends how many watts you are running. For the capacitor the rule of thumb is 1 farad for every 1000 watts. I agree with 81cutlass dont mix the subsizes.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

you mixing sub sizes? thats gonna look way mexican. dont forget the tail light covers and mud flaps


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nihilist_@Feb 18 2008, 07:09 PM~9972655
> *Depends how many watts you are running. For the capacitor the rule of thumb is 1 farad for every 1000 watts. I agree with 81cutlass dont mix the subsizes.
> *


Actually the rule of thumb on caps. is to put each one you own in a trashcan...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Feb 18 2008, 08:44 PM~9973387
> *Actually the rule of thumb on caps. is to put each one you own in a trashcan...
> *


quoted for truf


----------



## nihilist (Dec 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Feb 18 2008, 06:44 PM~9973387
> *Actually the rule of thumb on caps. is to put each one you own in a trashcan...
> *


yup


----------

